# Did JetLites go out of business?



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

A Jetlites Phantom was the first light that truly got me into night riding. I loved that light. Then Jim Taylor died unexpectedly and the company was in limbo for a while but then Jim Scripps and Mike Henderson bought it and ran it for a while. It seems that the company faded away though, and they are no longer accepting orders.

Anyone know what happened to them? I found a like-new Starfire on eBay and it was very inexpensive. I fired it up and that beam pattern is still very impressive. Sad to see companies like this fade away. I remember Geoman (remember Geomangear.com?) was huge here and then he passed and after a while, his sister could not handle the business so it faded away.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

Jet Lites is not currently accepting orders. Any questions should be directed to [email protected]


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Yeah, I already saw that on the website. I was looking for more details, but since they have been eclipsed pretty badly by so many light companies, I guess they pretty much just could not find off so much competition without Jim Taylor at the helm. He was a true electronics geek. The new owners are more marketing and communication guys.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

I remember when Jetlites started to market their first LED lamp MTBR included it in one of their annual bike light shoot-out reviews. It was pretty much clear from the photos that the lamp was not that bright. Not to mention that their design was pretty basic and behind the times. In a nut shell, they weren't bringing anything to the table that hadn't already been done by others. The competition ( both foreign and domestic ) had much more to offer and at better prices. If my memory serves me Jetlites was one of the few original manufacturers from the "halogen era". Their halogen lights were some of the best. Real shame that the new owners didn't have the vision to innovate the product at a faster rate. They had the advantage of having a successful brand name. I think they could have competed if they had the right product at the right time.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Good insight! Their halogen was fantastic. Jim Taylor was a really bright guy too. I think that was the issue...they lost the brain behind the operations. Cat eye (EDIT- Turbo Cat, not Cateye) was another halogen king but they refused to move to HIDs and LEDs. Both could have really capitalized but everyone wants cheap Chinese lights too. I do wish they were still around.


----------



## lighty (Mar 26, 2016)

****. Now I can't buy their helmet mount I wanted. Pisses me off.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

They may still have parts for their LED lights. Sadly, the halogens are just too old.


----------



## BC Shelby (Nov 25, 2014)

....sad if they are gone. 

I have A dual Starfire however the charger blew out. The light head is still in great shape and works while the battery was still keeping a decent charge (just cant charge it anymore). Looked on eBay for a new charger, but could only find full kits (used) for almost as much as I originally paid for mine years ago. 

I would get lots of compliments on how bright it was with both units on and even would get oncoming cars in the city flashing their headlamps to get me to "turn off the high beam". I was sold when I read one comment to a review (here) where the rider took a spill and his bike ended up in a creek with the lights fully submerged but still working fine. As I live in oft rainy Portland OR helped sell me.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

The battery is either Ni-Cad or NimH. Just figure out the voltage and buy a charger for that type and voltage. Something like this or a hobby charger would work. Just have to take the connector from the old charger and set it up on the new one.


----------



## BC Shelby (Nov 25, 2014)

...the battery I have is NimH (Water Bottle type). Not sure about the voltage as I no longer have the original box it came in and as there is no charge I have no way of measuring its output. Bought this years ago (back in 2005).


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Google shows that those lights had a 13.2V NIMH battery. The charger I thought I linked would work (link below). Just need to get a compatible connector or solder on the one from the old charger.

Multi-Current Universal Smart Charger for 9.6V - 18V NiMH/Nicd Battery Packs (Tamiya Plug) , CE / UL / FCC / EMC / ESV Listed

There are numerous chargers that would work. I did not look for the best deal or anything, just one that would do the job and give you an idea of what to look for.


----------



## BC Shelby (Nov 25, 2014)

...bookmarked the page as I see there are quite a few connector options. Need to dig the battery out of storage and check it.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Yeah, they are truly gone. The new owners did nothing with the name/brand, and basically vanished and I'm sure are doing other things. I'll hold on to my Phantom for old time's sake. It is still a nice halogen and I let friends use it since I have my Lupines. In fact, I am changing it right now so a buddy can use it on our next night ride.


----------

